# North Florida Saw Mills



## Milo (Apr 24, 2009)

Well, I'm heading back to Florida, and am hoping some fellow LJ's can give me the heads up on North Florida saw mills where I can get rough cut lumber.

I remember that there is a really good supplier in Blountstown, but they are not a mill. I also found Big River Cypress & Hardwood just outside Blountstown. I'll be in Tallahassee.

Thanks!

Milo


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

Milo,

I can recommend Olen Barfield who runs a mobile sawmill service out of Graceville, FL. I'll send you a pm with his phone number.

Herb


----------



## WDHLT15 (Aug 15, 2011)

Yes, Olen is a fine sawyer.

If you come through Perry, GA on the way, holler at me. I have a sawmill and sell some lumber. I have red oak, white oak, black walnut, pecan, yellow poplar, sweetgum, etc. You can send me a personal message if you are interested.


----------



## Milo (Apr 24, 2009)

WDHLT15,

Heck, I have family in Perry! I might need some of the white oak and poplar soon. Are you right there as you come into town from Tallahassee on 27? You sell it rough cut?

HerbC, Thank you! I think I see your PM above.


----------



## Bonka (Apr 13, 2012)

Hood Distibution
3160 W. 45th St
Jacksonville, FL 32208
904-783-0170

They are not a sawmill but have a huge warehouse full of lumber from 4/4 on up. They will sell one board @ a time or 100's BF.
I use them and they have good poducts.


----------



## WDHLT15 (Aug 15, 2011)

Milo,

I am in Perry, Georgia just off I-75, not Perry, Florida!


----------



## TheRusticMan (Dec 13, 2015)

WDHLT: I am in need of some hickory and or black walnut. I am in South Georgia. Do you still mill and sell lumber.


----------



## WDHLT15 (Aug 15, 2011)

I have some black walnut, but no hickory. Will have some pecan (which is a hickory) in a couple of months.


----------



## derrickparks57 (Apr 11, 2013)

The supplier in Blountstown only sells by the semi truckload now they no longer sell in smaller quantities. I'm in Panama City, and have a hard time finding places to get lumber nowadays.


----------



## TheRusticMan (Dec 13, 2015)

Danny, Thanks for getting back to me. I am new to the forum so I am unable to send PM's yet, can you send me one with your contact info. I wanted to get some pricing on some 6/4 Black Walnut boards I need enough for a 55"x38" table top.


----------



## WDHLT15 (Aug 15, 2011)

Rusticman,

Sorry, I am out of 6/4 walnut.


----------

